# Something for the bucket list?



## Warrigal (Apr 15, 2021)

As my old dad used to say, "I would if I were two days younger and single".

Every year giant cuttlefish congregate near the South Australian town of Whyalla for a big love in. 
You can scuba dive among the giant cephalopods. 

Giant cuttlefish arriving early at Whyalla, prompting hope of a tourist boom - ABC News

When my daughter sees this I know she will be very interested. Right now she is taking a bus tour from Perth to Darwin along the Western Australian coastline and she has booked in to swim with the whale sharks.

Swim with Whale Sharks | Exmouth Ningaloo Reef Tour (whalesharkdive.com)


----------



## 911 (Apr 16, 2021)

I have seen whale sharks when I used to scuba dive. They are weird looking creatures, but pose little to zero threat to humans. They have a mouth as big as I have ever seen.

I was going to write as big as Joe E. Brown, but I thought people would say, “Who?”


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 22, 2021)

My bucket list is way too long to ever be fulfilled, not by me anyway.

However spending a month or more exploring Australia is pretty high on it right now.  Cost and distance (and a not very interested wife) may keep it from happening, but it is still there...  Renting a canal or narrow boat and exploring Ireland or the UK is pretty up there too.


----------



## timoc (Apr 22, 2021)

There isn't a bucket big enough for my list, and barrels are not much use either.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> My bucket list is way too long to ever be fulfilled, not by me anyway.


Boastful though it may appear, from my bucket list I have seen:
The Pyramids.
Walked The Stations of the Cross.
Travelled on The Orient Express.
Done The Gracelands pilgrimage.
Flown in Concorde.
Visited or travelled through, over 50 other countries.
And far and away, best of all:
Married the most beautiful woman in the world.


----------



## Pixelfun (May 12, 2021)

As the saying goes: I would like to see it all to be honest. 
Wish list would be to visit Paris with my hubby. We've both been when we were younger and didn't know each other. It's always been a magical place for me.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 13, 2021)

I make up my bucket list as I go. That way I don't have an excuse for incompletion.


----------



## Been There (May 15, 2021)

I always wanted to be an astronaut, but I failed the physical due to being shot a few times in places that ruled me out even before I took the physical. It was a disappointment. I did get to sit in the Soyuz capsule one time only to check some of the digital equipment onboard. There isn't a lot of room to be squeezed for the 3 1/2 hour ride home. I am still keeping it on my bucket list.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

On my bucket list:
To live happily ever after.


----------



## jujube (May 15, 2021)

My bucket has sprung a leak....


----------



## terry123 (May 15, 2021)

Too old now to have a list!


----------



## asp3 (May 15, 2021)

Seeing or better yet swimming with whale sharks is definitely on my bucket list.  They evidently also congregate off of Costa Rica and/or in the Sea of Cortez (Gulf of California) so that's where we'd probably end up seeing them.  However we'd love to get back to Australia someday so doing so on the west side (we only travelled a few places on the east and south) is something we'd consider doing.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 15, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Seeing or better yet swimming with whale sharks is definitely on my bucket list.  They evidently also congregate off of Costa Rica and/or in the Sea of Cortez (Gulf of California) so that's where we'd probably end up seeing them.  However we'd love to get back to Australia someday so doing so on the west side (we only travelled a few places on the east and south) is something we'd consider doing.


I saw one off the coast of British Columbia and reported it. The report was taken but it isn't documented because, apparently, no one believed me. You can't misidentify a whale shark, for frig sake!! But ok, maybe it _was_ just a gigantic rock with white spots and a smile as wide as a small lake.


----------

